# Time



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

After having dp for 10 years now and reading every book I could get my hands on about the topic, I've realized that time is the best cure for me. I'm not cured yet but I feel like i'm getting better. After researching dp i've come to realize that there is no standard "cure", but there is treatments that vary by person. Medicines didn't work for me, but that doesn't mean it won't work for you. Here are some things that I feel have helped me.

1. Acceptance that i'm not going crazy, and that this will pass on it's own. 
2. Giving up soda and most caffeinated beverages.
3. 8 to 9 hours of sleep (with the help of sleep meds).
4. Letting go and avoiding negative people in my life (even family members).
5. Distracting myself (watching tv series, painting, reading books for fun not self help, cooking).
6. When thoughts came into my head like "where do we come from?, why am I here? Is there really a God? Am I going crazy?", I would tell myself that I don't have to know everything and I would force myself to think about good things.
7. I got a therapist I could trust.

How I know i'm getting better is that I can now recall some memories and the feelings that went with those memories. I also haven't had a panic attack in a very long time. I don't come on here as much anymore because I am a very empathic person who feels deeply for people, and when I read posts on here it sends me into depression. I hope this helps someone on here. Much Love.


----------



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't like 5 and 6. I didn't know I even had this disorder until 2011 when I was diagnosed but I've had it since at least the age of 13. I would question if what I was seeing was a dream or real life but I didn't allow myself to think about it too much because I didn't want to seem crazy. Still, even though I wasn't thinking about it a lot only until I was diagnosed, I still had it. Distracting myself from thinking about it I don't like. It doesn't work. I did that all of those years and I still had it and continue to have it at age 27.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Really good post I like it. Some really good stuff down there. But caffeinated beverages seem to help me and actually make me feel better don't know if thats just me though? I guess if it increases peoples anxiety its a good idea to avoid it though.


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey guys! Thanks for replying, but like I said there are different methods that work for different people. These are just some things that are working for me


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

May i ask how recovery happened or is happeneing to you? Is it gradual, how long, what symptoms if any are changing, or is it just the intensity of the symptoms? Because i feel like i have "recovered" or "adapted", but basically i don't know i just feel better. I feel better about everything. I don't have feelings of not existing anymore even though i feel alone and life seems pretty dull. I just feel spacey, and robotic, and "out of it" rather than sitting in the corner, or not leaving the house because i believe i am going mad, or have pychosis which admitidly was the case for about 8 months at one point. I have been at this point for about a year now and symptoms are just the same nearly 24/7. Again i feel better, but i just wondered how long this off feeling half DP'd shitty state will last? Please give me some info if you don't mind.


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

Fluke said:


> May i ask how recovery happened or is happeneing to you? Is it gradual, how long, what symptoms if any are changing, or is it just the intensity of the symptoms? Because i feel like i have "recovered" or "adapted", but basically i don't know i just feel better. I feel better about everything. I don't have feelings of not existing anymore even though i feel alone and life seems pretty dull. I just feel spacey, and robotic, and "out of it" rather than sitting in the corner, or not leaving the house because i believe i am going mad, or have pychosis which admitidly was the case for about 8 months at one point. I have been at this point for about a year now and symptoms are just the same nearly 24/7. Again i feel better, but i just wondered how long this off feeling half DP'd shitty state will last? Please give me some info if you don't mind.


I still feel like there is a veil over my eyes, and I still have trouble connecting with the world and people. I just noticed my obsession with it has calmed down and I feel like I have hope. I also have a desire to live ( I was very depressed). If you notice a difference in yourself even the smallest thing, that's a good thing! I told my therapist that I felt like I was taking baby steps and she told me that what I see as minor was actually major! It's hard to say how long dp will be with you. For some it's a couple of months, a year, but for me it's been 10 years. I feel like I'm past the worst of it. I read somewhere that when you fully recover you are so happy to be recovered that the time you spent dp'd just felt like a bad dream. I'm pissed about the time I have lost, but I realize that I can get better...and I think that is key! You have to believe it will happen for you. I'm currently reading "stranger to my self" by Jeffrey Abugel. I wish I had the exact cure, I wish I knew how to heal myself...but time has really been my best treatment.


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for posting this! I'm really happy that you're getting better. I've had it for a little over 9 years now, and it really helps me to be reminded that it can leave after this long. My big fear is that I've done so much living since it started that I wouldn't really know how to operate in my life as it is, if the dp went away, if that makes sense







. But I think I may be getting better, too, at least with my emotions getting less numb, and those existential thoughts fading away. And it's wonderful.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

hey guys..... kinda up and down on the recovery train.... just wanted to ask bout the existential thoughts... do you guys get em....or did u.. and how deep wer they? they send me into deep depression and anxiety and overall CONFUSION..... is it possible for these thoughts to slip away... or am i fcked for life!?


----------

